
A Programmer Ponders Life After Acting Classes - mattjaynes
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/04/when-beast-was-born.html
======
vlad
I only did a few high school productions, but I just launched a video review
show about 1 hour before your post. :) I spent two weeks on it and I decided I
should just go for it. Let me know what you think!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-mXm7lzWfA>

